# Driver's windshield wiper arm not working



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

The driver's side windshield arm stopped working on my X6, only the passenger side works. When I turn on the wipers the driver's side nudges a little bit but does not lift up. Has anyone else experienced this and any thoughts on how to fix it? Any advice would be appreciated....


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

They are driven by one motor through a mechanical linkage. I would guess that the knurled nut in the driver’s arm base has failed.


----------



## arthmon (Oct 12, 2020)

Don't forget to check the relay also.


----------



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks for the info folks, my mechanic fixed it, he said some pieces just became loose. He felt it was unusual but was able to fix it easily enough.


----------

